# pm-hibernate: system freezing after resume

## paccio84

hello everyone,

i open this topic for report a problem with pm-hibernate script and last stable kernel in gentoo amd64, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.

When i running the command pm-hibernate the system is saved to disk and turn off than everything seems to be ok. But during the resume the system crashes and the console shows the following information:

```
Freezing user space processes ... (0:00 elapsed seconds) done.

Freezing Remaining freezable tasks ... (0:01 elapsed seconds) done.

PM: loading and decompressing image data (212,095 pages) ... done

PM: read 848380 kbytes in 5.67 seconds (149.62 MB / s)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Synchronizing SCSI cache

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

i8042 kbd 00:0 b: wake-up capability enabled by ACPI

serial 00:09: disabled

serial 00:09: Wake up capability disabled by ACPI

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

PM: quiesce of devices complete after 17,382 msecs

PM: Of late quiesce devices complete after 0787 msecs

Disabling non-boot CPUs

SMP alternatives: switching to queue up
```

The only way for exit is to reset!

Suspend to RAM instead works perfectly!

I write some information that may be useful for study the problem:

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

================================================== ===============

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_ @ _2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 April 2011 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash: 4.1_p9

dev-lang/python: 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake: 2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc: 0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox: 2.4

sys-devel/autoconf: 2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake: 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils: 2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc: 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool: 2.2.10

sys-devel/make: 3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual / os-headers: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS = "amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE = "*"

CBUILD = "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS = "-march = core2-O2-pipe"

CHOST = "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT = "/ etc / usr / share / config / usr / share / gnupg / qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK = "/ etc / ca-certificates.conf / etc / env.d / etc / fonts / fonts.conf / etc / gconf / etc / gentoo-release / etc / revdep-rebuild / etc / sandbox.d / etc / terminfo "

CXXFLAGS = "-march = core2-O2-pipe"

DISTDIR = "/ usr / portage / distfiles"

FEATURES = "assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms features-unknown-warn strict unmerge-logs userfetch unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS = ""

GENTOO_MIRRORS = "http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf .fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo / http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS = "-Wl,-O1-Wl, - as-needed"

MAKEOPTS = "-j5"

PKGDIR = "/ usr / portage / packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT = "/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS = "- recursive - links - safe-links - perms - times - compress - force - whole-file - delete - stats - timeout = 180 - exclude = / distfiles - exclude = / local - exclude = / packages "

PORTAGE_TMPDIR = "/ var / tmp"

PORTDIR = "/ usr / portage"

SYNC = "rsync: / / rsync9.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE = "X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx consolekit dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 GDU jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules Mudflap mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam nptlonly pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python policykit qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse ssl startup-notification SSE2 svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib "ALSA_CARDS =" hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m "ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS =" adpcm alaw copy dmix ASYM dshare dsnoop extplug empty file hooks ladspa iec958 ioplug lfloat mmap_emul linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol "APACHE2_MODULES =" actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user cache cgi cgid dav autoindex dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires disk_cache ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config clock mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite SetEnvIf speling status userdir usertrack vhost_alias UNIQUE_ID "CAMERAS =" ptp2 " COLLECTD_PLUGINS = "irq df interface load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC = "glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS = "Ashtech aivdm Earthmate evermore fv18 garmin nmea garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 NTRIP NavCom oceanserver oldstyle Oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing TSIP Tripmate tnt UBX" INPUT_DEVICES = "keyboard mouse evdev "KERNEL =" linux "LCD_DEVICES =" bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk HD44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text "PHP_TARGETS =" php5-3 "RUBY_TARGETS =" ruby18 "UserLand =" GNU "VIDEO_CARDS =" nvidia "XTABLES_ADDONS =" psd quota2 pknock lscan length2 ipv4options IPSET ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac disappoint chaos Account

Unset: CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

Thank you in advance for any info  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Duplicate, kernel bug.

----------

